# White House vinegar jug



## Drewdesigns (Apr 15, 2014)

New guy here wondering about a recent find. It's a 1 gallon whitehouse vinegar jug that is embossed White House vinegar on the front and nothing else. It has a spout cork top and bubbles in the glass. Seam- lines on the side. I have many White House jugs in all sizes and styles but have never seen one like this before. Any one have any idea how old this thing is. When it was made? I have searched for two weeks solid for pics and info and haven't found one like it!


----------



## glass man (Apr 16, 2014)

YEP PICS WOULD HELP! Most of these were from the 1920's to the 1930's..in the 90's the prices on them were high...but have gone down since they were so many mass produced and they started coming out by the bus loads...so many are easily dug in  the dumps from that time period...JAMIE


----------

